# Migration eines CMS von PHP nach JAVA



## firegate666 (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo, 

meine letzten Java Web Erfahrungen liegen zur Zeit meiner Studiums begraben. Damals waren Servlets das Maß der Dinge und JSP der Hype. Seit dem habe ich nur noch Java Applikationen programmiert.

Nun habe ich hier ein Contentmanagement System, welches in PHP programmiert. Alle Anfragen laufen durch eine PHP Datei, welche den Request String analysiert und daraus entscheidet, welche Klasse für die Verarbeitung zuständig ist. Für den gesamten Backendbereich liegen die Templates in XSL vor. Das in Kürze.

Nun möchte ich dieses System gerne nach JAVA portieren. Nur wo fange ich an? Welche der vielen vorhandenen Techniken und Frameworks ist mein Aufhänger?

Die Struktur würde ich gerne weitesgehend beibehalten, damit die Entwicklung in beiden System parallel laufen kann, ohne sich zu verbiegen. D.h. ich nehme den Request mit einer Klasse entgegen, lasse irgendwas irgendwie meinen Request String dekodieren und mache dann weiter.

Nur bei "irgendwas" hakt es. Wo fange ich an? Nehme ein JSP, ein Servlet oder was stelle ich an den Anfang?


----------



## Stroker89 (24. Jan 2011)

Sollte mit einem frontcontroller Servlet machbar sein. Benutze ich in meinem aktuellen Projekt auch  

Core J2EE Patterns - Front Controller

Oder mal hier im Forum suchen habe dazu auch was geschrieben. Bin nur leider gerade am Handy kann morgen mehr Posten.

Gruß Martin


----------



## firegate666 (25. Jan 2011)

Das ist doch schon mal ein Hinweis! Danke.


----------



## Stroker89 (25. Jan 2011)

Kein Problem hier nochmal ein Link für eine Beispielimplementation 

JSP-Tutorial - Einführung ins erste Beispiel

Gruß


----------

